# Asrock b450M pro4 memory timing issue when OC



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi.. another thread from me today haha. sorry.

I didn't know where to put this, in Overclocking or RAM and mobos. I think it fits here better though.

Full system spec in my specs btw  okay so I am trying to overclock my B-die Gskill 14 CL 3200mhz ram. I selected 3400 at the stock timings, 1.4 V dram and 1.13V soc. it boot looped 3 times then restart back to 2133. No joy. So now i try 3400, 15-15-15-36. I figure the latency is similar but the extra DRAM speed will give me more bandwidth and the IF clocks are higher = better in games.

It worked fine but the Cas Latency (the first number) is setting to 16 even though 15 is in the BIOS for sure. here is a screenshot of what it looks like 






Is 100% set to 15-15-15-36 in the BIOS. But it absolutely refuses to set that first timing to 15. Does anyone have any ideas?

Btw I am doing this for gaming speed only. As i crunch on this rig, I will be running Memtest64, AIDA64 RAM test, and Prime95 Large FFTs for at least 48 Hours before i commit the system to crunch again. 

another question, my board will not allow me to set the SOC voltage in absolute terms. I get an offset setting but only in 50mV increments. is 1.08V by default with XMP at 3200mhz. I set to +50mV and now SOC is 1.13V. Is this safe, and is it needed? 

Also; is 1.4V okay for this kit, it is stock 1.35, for 24/7 use? The case has good airflow and i have temp sensors on the RAMs. Crashing on startup gives me anxiety so i like to bump voltage even though it may not be needed. If the 50MV bump is safe i will just run it. otehrwise should i try stock voltage ?

Thanks very much


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 9, 2019)

Ryzen always make the first CAS time a Even Number(forget from where i got the information,so take this pinch of salt).


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 9, 2019)

first, make sure the ram is in slots a2,b2. then go get DRAM Calculator for Ryzen. see what you can get using it. most of the settings it gives you are settings that have been tried and reported as working. so the chances of them working with your memory are pretty good. i use it for my memory and have good results.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

i start the exe but it doesnt open, just loading cursor for 2 seconds then nothing x_x
@Final_Fighter


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 9, 2019)

IceShroom said:


> Ryzen always make the first CAS time a Even Number(forget from where i got the information,so take this pinch of salt).



lThis is the reason


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 9, 2019)

try downloading it again. it may also be that windows wont let it run because it doesn't recognize the publisher. goto settings-windows security-app & browser control and under "check apps and files" set it to warn. when you run the app it should show a blue warning and at this point just select run anyway.

this should do it but if not ill post a screenshot of the app with the settings you would like to try until it gets sorted out. might just be windows updates broke it and there is nothing really wrong with your system.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Okay thanks for the input guys. I might leave it as is, then. my AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark result is superior even in latency to the 3200 @c14.



Final_Fighter said:


> try downloading it again. it may also be that windows wont let it run because it doesn't recognize the publisher. goto settings-windows security-app & browser control and under "check apps and files" set it to warn. when you run the app it should show a blue warning and at this point just select run anyway.
> 
> this should do it but if not ill post a screenshot of the app with the settings you would like to try until it gets sorted out. might just be windows updates broke it and there is nothing really wrong with your system.


I was dumb and did not copy the included "MetroFramework.dll" file to my folder. It runs ok now. Btw how do i use this lol?


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Okay thanks for the input guys. I might leave it as is, then. my AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark result is superior even in latency to the 3200 @c14.
> 
> 
> I was dumb and did not copy the included "MetroFramework.dll" file to my folder. It runs ok now. Btw how do i use this lol?



when you first open the app you will notice on the left hand side information such as "processor", "memory type", and so on. you need to select what type of  ryzen gen you have so in your case choose "ryzen + gen". then use profile version 1. Frequency has todo with what speed you want to try the ram at. if i was using your memory i would try 3333. BCLK just leave it alone. Dimm modules is self explanatory, just select the number you are using. "task system" i just leave at synthetics. next select "R-XMP". after that select "Calculate FAST". a bunch of timmings will appear. take a picture of these with your phone. on the right side of the program you will notice  "Voltage Block" , "Misc items", "Termination Block", "CAD_BUS Block", just ignore these. you really only need the settings in the middle. next go into the bios and plug them all in.

hope this helps.



IceShroom said:


> Ryzen always make the first CAS time a Even Number(forget from where i got the information,so take this pinch of salt).




turn "gear down mode" off to use odd numbers.


edit: while in your bios, navigate to Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options and set "Determinism Slider" to performance.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> when you first open the app you will notice on the left hand side that information such as "processor", "memory type", and so on. you need to select what type of  ryzen gen you have so in your case choose "ryzen + gen". then use profile version 1. Frequancy has todo with what speed you want to try the ram at. if i was using your memory i would try 3333. BCLK just leave it alone. Dimm modules is self explanatory, just select the number you are using. "task system" i just leave at synthetics. next select "R-XMP". after that select "Calculate FAST". a bunch of timmings will appear. take a picture of these with your phone. on the right side of the program you will notice  "Voltage Block" , "Misc items", "Termination Block", "CAD_BUS Block", just ignore these. you really only need the settings in the middle. next go into the bios and plug them all in.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> ...


okay thanks! Is it worth tweaking it abit more than 3400-16-15-15-36 with 480 tRFC? seems stable so far i was playing Warframe this evening. and ran some memtest64 no issues.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> okay thanks! Is it worth tweaking it abit more than 3400-16-15-15-36 with 480 tRFC? seems stable so far i was playing Warframe this evening. and ran some memtest64 no issues.



diminishing gains past 3200mhz. optimally you would like to be at 3466mhz with 14-14-14-14 but thats a pipe dream even with b-die. give 3333 using the Calculate SAFE tab. this should be faster in benchmarks like aida64 than your current 3400mhz. also be sure to test this with memtest64 if it boots up.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> okay thanks! Is it worth tweaking it abit more than 3400-16-15-15-36 with 480 tRFC? seems stable so far i was playing Warframe this evening. and ran some memtest64 no issues.


Timings are pretty good, you should be able to get the Trfc value down to around 300  according to some guides I've read though I didnt have any such luck with mine with the RAM overclocked and I think 425 was the lowest I could set it, not sure of there's much performance improvement with it anyway and I have kept mine at 3200 14.17.17 and Trfc 425, rock stable at those settings. And yes I concur Ryzen or some AM4 boards (can't speak for all) don't run an odd number cas latency for some reason.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> diminishing gains past 3200mhz. optimally you would like to be at 3466mhz with 14-14-14-14 but thats a pipe dream even with b-die. give 3333 using the Calculate SAFE tab. this should be faster in benchmarks like aida64 than your current 3400mhz. also be sure to test this with memtest64 if it boots up.


Okay  i will try it maybe, btw how do i know if my kit is Samsung or Micron B die? it this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01ACODPHI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

okay comment reviews are saying is Samsung B die.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Okay  i will try it maybe, btw how do i know if my kit is Samsung or Micron B die? it this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01ACODPHI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> okay comment reviews are saying is Samsung B die.


http://www.softnology.biz/files.html I'm sure I have used this before, should tell you what chips you have, it's recommended on some of the Ryzen memory calculator guides iirc


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html I'm sure I have used this before, should tell you what chips you have, it's recommended on some of the Ryzen memory calculator guides iirc


sammeeeeeeeh  beeeeeeeeeeeee daaaaaaaai


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice, you might be able to push them higher, you'll likely be limited by the IMC before the chips though and I'm sure anything above 3400 with Ryzen is hard to exceed so..... on a different note, I just revisited my RAM speed and timings and was never able to get past 3200 though have just succesfully booted at 3333, 3400 is a no go still, not bad for 1st gen Ryzen, b350 board and a £99 set of Teamgroup RAM  and mine are micron chips


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Nice, you might be able to push them higher, you'll likely be limited by the IMC before the chips though and I'm sure anything above 3400 with Ryzen is hard to exceed so..... on a different note, I just revisited my RAM speed and timings and was never able to get past 3200 though have just succesfully booted at 3333, 3400 is a no go still, not bad for 1st gen Ryzen, b350 board and a £99 set of Teamgroup RAM


Damn yeah that is nice, gratz 

I think i will leave mine at 3400-16-15-15-36 or maybe turn Gear Down mode off and set 15-15-15-36. or just leave it alone. I am happy with my AIDA64 result


----------

